# *Help* How to open ANM files.



## kevvek88

Hey Guys,

So, i have been making some "Mods" for a game i like to play and i would like to start editing the ANM files to make the attack animations look better. The only problem is, i can not find any program i can download to open and edit ANM files. 

If there is a way of opening them and editing them, please tell me how.

Thanks - Kevin.


----------



## Poyol

ANM files are 3D image files, one of the only applications I know that will open these files is *Animation Viewer*

Hope this helps!


----------



## kevvek88

Poyol said:


> ANM files are 3D image files, one of the only applications I know that will open these files is *Animation Viewer*
> 
> Hope this helps!


Here are the file types that Animation Viewer supports:

Bmp
Wmf
Emf
Jpg
Jpgt
Jif
Gif
Ico
Ppm
Pgm
Pbm
Xbm
Tep
Atep
Omi
San
Ean
Htm
Html

Thanks for the help, but it does not open anm files... I have tried anm2png though, it comes up with the command window for half a sec then closes. Not sure what to do with it, it also came with amn2png.txt (in chinese) and anm2png.c (what is this?)


----------



## Poyol

http://www.dosgames.com/~bobo/gamedownloads/anma20.zip
Looks promising, been searching around for you.
Make sure you take precautions against malware, if you decide to download this.


----------

